# Sticky  The Colour/Manufacturer Threads



## Brazo

Black

Blue

Grey

Green

Red

Silver

White

Yellow

Manufacturers
___________________________________________________________________________________

Audi

BMW

Ford

Honda

Nissan

SEAT

Toyota

Vauxhall

Volkswagen/VAG


----------

